
The League of Extraordinary Assholes - pavel_lishin
http://thewalrus.ca/the-league-of-extraordinary-assholes/
======
alexandrerond
Unfortunately there are more things making people jerks than status/wealth,
and I'd like to think not all the rich act/think like jerks.

I think many times the inferiority complex makes for many of the players in
this league. Same as some people reassure themselves by getting big cars, or
expensive watches for the sake of showing off, even if they're poor, some
individuals would act like jerks as a way to hide their own insecurities when
they have the chance. I would even say that this is the problem behind many
rich jerks: rather than just feeling superior to regular folks, they feel
constantly inferior, worthless among their circles.

------
spaceprophet
What a victim mentality here.

Freedom requires constant vigilance.

When you collectively fall asleep for three generations and allow the asshole
class to subvert the rule of law, you deserve whatever you get.

~~~
e40
_When you collectively fall asleep for three generations and allow the asshole
class to subvert the rule of law, you deserve whatever you get._

And let's be straightforward about the form of that sleep: political apathy
which led the non-asshole class to stop voting. Apathy allowed the assholes to
walk in and take the place in broad daylight. And when apathy didn't work,
they worked to weaken the very process of voting. The Voting Rights Act was
the last visible sign of this, but the last two presidential elections were
rife with voter suppression.

~~~
davidmr
How does the Voting Rights Act work to weaken the process of voting?

~~~
e40
I meant the repeal of it.

------
Sam--------
This is propaganda intended to create a social divide.

